# [MS-Sql] Datentypumwandlung NUMERIC nach DECIMAL



## d-Stench (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein dringedes Problem!

Ich habe eine Prozedur auf dem MS-Sql Server geschieben, die über ein Verbindungsserver eine SELECT-Abfrage auf einer Oracle-Datenbank ausführt. Soweit passt alles. DOCH! Wenn in der Abgefragten Tabelle eine Spalte von Datentyp NUMERIC ist, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass der Datentyp nicht bekannt ist. Aber auch nur dann, wenn NUMERIC nicht begrenzt ist!

NUMERIC(5,2) -> OK
NUMERIC -> erzeugt eine Ausnahme, da es für MS-Sql begrenzt werden muss!

Hat jemand schon dieses Problem gehabt? Irgend ein Lösungsvorschlag?

TO_CHAR (Ora-Funktion) bzw. CSTR(MS-Sql-Funktion) habe ich schon ausprobiert mit der Meldung:
'CSTR' wird nicht als Name einer integrierten Funktion erkannt.

DANKE

Gruß
d-Stench


----------



## Bernd1984 (7. März 2008)

Hallo d-Stench,

hast du es schon mal mir CAST oder CONVERT versucht?


----------



## d-Stench (7. März 2008)

Danke für den Tip!

Bekomme aber die selbe Fehlermeldung! Ich nehme an, da es MS-Funktionen sind, können die allgemein nicht mit dem Datentyp NUMERIC (in unbegrenzter Form) umgehen. Ich vermute, dass man dazu eine Oracle-Funktion benötigt um bei der Abfrage den Wert einzuschränken. Doch welche das ist, ist die große Frage!

Gruß
d-Stench


----------



## Bernd1984 (7. März 2008)

Hallo d-Stench,

schau mal hier:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/migration/ama/exchange/docs/ss2k/datatypeConversion.htm
Vllt. hilft dir das.


----------



## d-Stench (7. März 2008)

Danke für den Link!

Hier sind es auch Beispiele mit NUMERIC(p,s) und nicht nur NUMERIC.

Gruß
d-Stench


----------

